# PRP Appeal over



## OscarT (Mar 15, 2018)

Good day,

Unfortunate case of my PRP getting refused over being labelled an "illegal foreigner" because I overstayed my permit. 

I have a visa exempt passport that allows me entry into RSA for 30 days at a time. My agent received a call from DHA in June asking for proof (passport stamps) that I had left RSA after applying, which I provided and they confirmed with them they had received it.

I do not understand how it is possible to get rejected even after proof was submitted and they acknowledged it? And the fact that when my agent asked if they got it, the lady acknowledged and mentioned it has moved from her table. Clearly if there was a problem there it should have been cut off there and then and decision made. Yet the rejection letter was only signed on the 24th of Aug.

Now my agent is suggesting an appeal but from the people here, it seems that takes excruciatingly long. Even the agent suggested it can take 8 months. Agent suggests they have contact with the appeal head and can ask to expedite quickly but cannot guarantee. Anybody here who has had success with this process? I am extremely livid for getting rejected on something completely false.

For background, I applied for PRP 27(b) Critical skills with the graduate Waiver. It took exactly 5 months for an outcome, which seems to be the "normal" waiting period based on other people I know off.


----------



## Rozay (Apr 2, 2017)

OscarT said:


> Good day,
> 
> Unfortunate case of my PRP getting refused over being labelled an "illegal foreigner" because I overstayed my permit.
> 
> ...


you applied for prp in south africa using a visitors visa?? Thats impossible.


----------

